
Fisker patents claims it can power a car for 500 miles and recharge in a minute - jorkvist
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-5083367/Fisker-patent-solid-state-battery-charges-MINUTE.html
======
Someone
This may be possible, but I don’t see it happen at scale with current
technology (and maybe never). If you want to charge a battery in a minute that
then lasts for 10+ hours, you have to charge it 600+ times as hard as you
discharge it.

Assume (conservatively) a 60kWh battery pack. Fully charging that in an hour
takes 60kW of power. Doing it in a minute takes 3600kW, or 3.6MW. You would
need 30 Tesla superchargers to provide that. That seems doable, but is it
economically viable?

